# Cedar Grillling Plank cooking



## MostlyWater (Jul 28, 2008)

In my Hinged Omlette pan from cooking.com (it looks fabulous btw) came a catalog from cooking.com and in it was advertised a cedar plank to put fish on, on the grill.  

Great Lakes Grilling Co. Reusable Cedar Grilling Planks

Does anyone know if it will take a lot longer to grill a fish that way?


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 29, 2008)

Is anyone at least impressed the way my link looks?  I've never done that before !


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2008)

There is a tidal wave of PMs rushing throughout Discuss Cooking.  All the members are raving about how unbelievably fantastic your link is.

Spending $21 for a piece of wood seems extreme.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 29, 2008)

I got 5 planks for 9 bucks last year.....

It (the plank) has to be soaked for several hours prior to use.  It does take a slightly longer time to cook the fish.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 29, 2008)

*I use cedar planks for salmon and applewood planks for trout. The planks are soaked in water or applejuice for about an hour so that they actually smoke when placed on the grill. They will burn around the edges. The cover is down on the grill so the fish actually cooks by the surrounding heat. It could take just a little longer to cook than putting the fish directly on the grill but the results are spectacular. The smoke from the plank flavors the fish and it is great!! *

*If you buy raw cedar from Home Depot or a lumber company, be sure you buy UNTREATED planks as the pesticide used for treated lumber is toxic. I pay 7 something for 3 planks at BarBQue Galore or any other retail grill store. at the end of the season sale. *


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 29, 2008)

Drama, how much time should we plan on? Fish cooks quicker than, say, a steak, anyway, right?

Andy, are you being sarcastic?  That's not really fair.  As I said, posting such links is brand new to me.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to try this with my next salmon.


----------



## QSis (Jul 29, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> Andy, are you being sarcastic? That's not really fair. As I said, posting such links is brand new to me.


 
Andy, you forgot the wink. 

Lee


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 29, 2008)

I wasn't impressed with cedar plank salmon. Have to give it a second
try sometime, but the first was just... there.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 29, 2008)

Road, I'm getting two planks, want one ?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 29, 2008)

Those "reusable" cedar planks that don't burn seem odd to me.  I'd probably not want to reuse one that I had cooked fish on.  Plus I like the smoky flavor the charring gives the fish.

They sell cedar planks in my supermarket for pretty cheap.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 29, 2008)

Drama Queen - The apple for the trout sounds wonderful. The idea of soaking in apple juice makes me hungary. Just gotta find a grilling store. Must be on in NJ


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

I just go to Home Depot and ask for their untreated cedar and have them cut it for me..........I have never reused mine.............but it's recommended that you soak the wood for several hours and that's what I do..........I put it in an old  clean cooler and weight it down


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 29, 2008)

well, i'm getting mine thursday.  we'll try it sunday and let you all know.  i might be too cheap to use that much apple j uice for the soak, though.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> Road, I'm getting two planks, want one ?


Thanks for the offer MW but I'm going to just get some from my local market as they are fairly inexpensive.  I should have experimented with these planks a long time ago.  Let's see how it goes...


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 29, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> Drama, how much time should we plan on? Fish cooks quicker than, say, a steak, anyway, right?
> 
> Andy, are you being sarcastic? That's not really fair. As I said, posting such links is brand new to me.


 
*Fish cooks quicker than steak but remember the fish is on a plank not directly on the grill like steak would be.  It's difficult for me to tell you how long to cook your fish. If you're doing trout, it is thinner and cooks faster than salmon. If you do salmon, how thick is the fish? Is the lower part of the salmon thinner than the middle portion? Are you using center cut filets? There are a lot of things to think about but do the best you can and count on about 20 minutes for a 1 inch piece of salmon at med/high heat. Let the plank smoke, that's what gives the fish it's cedar flavor. Test it for doneness. The salmon should be slightly pinker in the center. Take it off and let it sit for about 7 or 8 minutes. It will continue to cook a little more and that should be perfect. Salmon shouldn't be well done. *


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 29, 2008)

I use a Sassafras board when BBQing Nutira (or an occasional 'possum) Place a well cleaned Nutria on the board, and cover with peppers, onions, garlic, cayenne, salt and just about anything else you can think of. BBQ at 225* for 5 hours...When it's done use the back side of a large chef knife, and scrape the Nutria into the garbage.... Then you eat the Sassafras board!!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you place the plank with the fish on it at the same time on the grill or do you let the plank smoke first on the grill, then place the fish on it?


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 29, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> There is a tidal wave of PMs rushing throughout Discuss Cooking.  All the members are raving about how unbelievably fantastic your link is.
> 
> Spending $21 for a piece of wood seems extreme.




someone owes me a keyboard ...


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 29, 2008)

Uncle Bob - I didn't know anyone ate nutria. How do they taste? Certainly an inexhaustible food supply.

AC


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 29, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Uncle Bob - I didn't know anyone ate nutria. How do they taste? Certainly an inexhaustible food supply.
> 
> AC


 
I don't know how they taste...never ate one....just the sassafras board


...





			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> When it's done use the back side of a large chef knife, and scrape the Nutria into the garbage.... Then you eat the Sassafras board!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 29, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Do you place the plank with the fish on it at the same time on the grill or do you let the plank smoke first on the grill, then place the fish on it?


 
*Place the fish on the plank and put both on the grill.  I forgot to mention, use a little vegetable oil on the underside of the fish before laying on the plank.*


----------



## roadfix (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, I picked up a pack of 6 cedar planks from Costco for $9 last night.   Directions say to discard them after each use.  Can I re-use these a couple of times?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2008)

The reason you are instructed to discard them after a single use is the issue of food residue on the wood.  Because of the nature of wood, it would be difficult to ensure all food residue was removed to prevent the growth of unwanted organisms.


----------

